# Thomas Cook Cash Passport



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Our trip to NZ is just a month away and I'm trying to sort out the best way to organise the travel money.

Went into Thomas Cook the other day and they recommend using their 'Cash Passport' card instead of travellers cheques. The card is free, you can top it up online or in their travel shops and it is essentially a pre-paid Mastercard debit card.

There is a 4$NZ charge for using a cash machine but not for paying for goods/services.
Does anyone here have any experience (good or bad) of using these cards?

Thanks,
Bill
P.S. Missed the recent peak in £/$NZ exchange rates :-(


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sounds the same as a Caxton card, and its variants. Is it just for NZ$'s? I think caxton do a multi currency card

see here


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Is it just for NZ$'s?

see here[/quote]

Mike - Yes, you can load it with Euro's, we've used one two years but do find its not like a credit card. We have found card only fuel stations in France don't often take it. 

http://www.cashpassport.com/1/en/thomascook/

Paul


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

we have used the passport cash card in usa for the past 3 years and have found it to be very good. It is excepted in most shops and if you want cash there is a small charge at cashpoint machines. We have found it very good and would not go back to traverlers cheques.... enjoy your holiday.

Ed and Sandy


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

The key difference between the way the Thomas Cook card and the Caxton international card works is that with Thomas Cook you buy the currency at the point of depositing the £Sterling whereas with Caxton the £Sterling is held in your account until you use the card and exchanged at the prevailing rate. There are pros & cons for both approaches.

I suspect the key issue as far as the cost effectiveness of each card is what exchange rate is applied. Caxton publishes this rate as 2.5% from interbank exchange rates but I haven't seen the definition of how the Thomas Cook rate is derived. I'll go looking!
Bill


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I split my dosh between my Nationwide card & the Thomas Cook travel cash card . . I used it without any prob in the 3 months I toured round Australia but only withdrew Aus$ from their various banks or the 'hole in the wall' cash points not shops or money changers, my opinion is that this is a safe way to carry your money [Thomas Cook issued me with 2 cards for the same acccount so I could keep one in case of emergencies or losing one of the cards - I don't think I'd use either a credit/debit card or this TCook card for purchasing in shops etc incase of card being skimmed - make sure you request a receipt everytime you withdraw money so you can keep an eye on the amounts being withdrawn - that way you'll know if any unauthorised actions have been made from your card


----------



## Mike99 (May 1, 2005)

*Money iin NZ*

Easy to set up NZ bank account.
e.g check BNZ website, telephone London office, details exchanged by e-mail, send money electronically for small fee, call in at pre-arranged BNZ branch for confirmation and pick up cards. Last day close account and pick up any cash left.
Easier than dealing with tedious and futile UK bank security procedures.
Trouble free transactions in NZ


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Money iin NZ*



Mike99 said:


> Easy to set up NZ bank account.
> e.g check BNZ website, telephone London office, details exchanged by e-mail, send money electronically for small fee, call in at pre-arranged BNZ branch for confirmation and pick up cards. Last day close account and pick up any cash left.
> Easier than dealing with tedious and futile UK bank security procedures.
> Trouble free transactions in NZ


Mike
surely you would have to comply with the usual money laundering requirements whether it's a Uk or NZ bank? :?


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi Dave here
We have not long came back from NZ and while over there we used our Nationwide Debt Card. Which was ok, but after coming home and seeing our statement we found that we were charged non uk commission. which we where told we wouldn't be charged for any thing. This is on purchases, and on cash withdraws I new what the charges were.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

daithomas123 said:


> Hi Dave here
> We have not long came back from NZ and while over there we used our Nationwide Debt Card. Which was ok, but after coming home and seeing our statement we found that we were charged non uk commission. which we where told we wouldn't be charged for any thing. This is on purchases, and on cash withdraws I new what the charges were.


Dave

looks like you fell foul of the change of rules by Nationwide. Have a dig around in the Continental touring info forum for Nationwide charges.


----------



## Mike99 (May 1, 2005)

*Money in NZ*

All I know is that I had a very straightforward experience in setting it up, in dealing with helpful BNZ bank staff in NZ and in spending during my trip. If that helps someone to achieve a good trip, fine.
I do not wish to debate the way UK is run even though I have probably indicated that I find some aspects less than satisfactory.
.


----------

